# Train between Johannesburg to Victoria Falls



## mulgrew1

Is there regular rail transportation between Johannesburg (or Nelspruit)and Victoria Falls?  If so, what is the name of the carrier(s)?  Thanks, Pat


----------



## prasadv1

There is no regular Train between Johannesburg to Victoria Falls .
I went to SA in January and tried.
Whatever you may read in your guidebook, there are now NO direct scheduled trains from South Africa to Zimbabwe.  If your guidebook is a few years old, it may mention weekly trains from Johannesburg to Harare and Bulawayo, but for political reasons (in fact, exorbitant haulage charges imposed by the National Railways of Zimbabwe) these were suspended in 1999.  Similarly, since 1999, the daily train that used to link Mafeking and Bulawayo via Gaborone now starts at Lobatse in Southern Botswana and terminates at Francistown in Northern Botswana, and does not enter South Africa.  So there are now several less-than-brilliant choices for overland travel from SA to Zimbabwe:


Johannesburg-Bulawayo by bus:  Two companies run modern buses overnight from Johannesburg/Pretoria to Bulawayo, with departures most nights.  The journey is takes about 13 hours from Pretoria.  Visit www.greyhound.co.za and www.translux.co.za for details.  Although neither as civilised or comfortable as a train, this is probably the simplest overland option. 

Johannesburg-Bulawayo by train+bus:  You can take the daily overnight 'Bosvelder' train (see train travel in South Africa) with sleeping-cars, from Johannesburg or Pretoria to Messina.  Messina is 12km short of the frontier at Beitbridge, from where you can take irregular African buses to both Harare and Bulawayo. 

Johannesburg-Botswana-Bulawayo by bus+train:  Take a bus or buses from Johannesburg via Mafeking to Lobatse in Botswana, just north of the South African frontier.  A daily overnight train with sleeping-cars runs from Lobatse via Gaborone to Francistown in Northern Botswana - see the Botswana page for times and fares.  Starting in June 2006, a modern (for Zimbabwe!) train runs 3 times a week from Francistown to Bulawayo - see the Train travel in Botswana page for times and days of running. 

Cruise trains South Africa to Zimbabwe:  If you have the money, there are several tourist 'cruise' trains.  The Blue Train (www.bluetrain.co.za) operates from Pretoria to Victoria Falls about once a month.  However, you can reckon on a one-way fare exceeding £500.  Rovos Rail (www.rovos.co.za) also operate on this route.  Check that these are still operating - Zimbabwe Railways' high haulage rates have hit these trains, too.


----------



## tedk

Simplest thing to do is fly Joburg Victoria Falls.


----------

